# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  CFL downlights and insulation

## chriswarr

Hi, I'm thinking of using side-mounted CFL downlights like this: Jupiter 5" Compact Flourescent Downlight Frame - Jupiter , Energy Saving Downlights 
I don't want to have holes in my insulation so I'd like to know what my options are.  Can insulation be laid directly over the top of the light?  Or do I need one of the halogen light guards? 
Cheers,
Chris.

----------


## Hoppy

Hi Chriswarr & welcome. You need 200mm clearnace from combusitbles including insulation. alternativel install the guards

----------


## applied

You need to contact the agent/manufacturer and get the specs for this particular light it is possible to install insulation over "some" lights but only ones that are designed to have it done.  
Generally I would say no but as there a balasts fluro type you might get lucky or atleast you may be able to put it right upto the fitting it all depends on what it is designed for as the wiring rules for clearances only apply if no info is supplied with the fitting.

----------


## Bloss

Just install the guards they are cheap as chips anyway!

----------


## applied

I don't think they make guards for these particular lights as the actual fitting that they have asked about is a commercial type and the actual fitting is a cover the only covers avaliable for these that i have seen are made from fire blanket material and coathanger wire. They are about 300mm square and sort of get placed over the light but I could be wrong, but I doubt it.

----------

